# New Hedgehog and setup



## NEast (Mar 2, 2015)

My daughter is getting a hedgehog this weekend. I have purchased a 105 qt bin, I made fleece liners for him or her, ordered a wheel and snuggle sacks. I ordered a thermostat, thermometer, and che bulb. I purchased food and a water bottle as well. My husband is going to drill holes in the container for ventilation and hopefully will have the entire set up complete by Thursday evening to give us a day or so to regulate temps. How do I get the CHE bulb to not melt the container AND have a lid on it? Thank You!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Buy some square chicken wire from home depot and cut a whole in the lid and attach. The CHE can sit on top of the wire. It worked really well for me.


----------



## NEast (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you, how did you attach the chicken wire?


----------



## hgual22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Zip ties. My hedgie lives in a C&C cage but my hamster is in a bin. I cut out the middle of the lid with a box cutter, and drilled holes along the sides, lay the chicken wire on top and put zip ties through the holes i drilled and through the wire. That way you have lots of ventilation at the top. Be sure to do the same thing with one of the sides, or drill holes along the sides for more ventilation.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

Just a little side note: Silent spinner wheels have been known to cause injury to hedgehogs feet.

I'm not sure what kind of wheel you're using but it's recommend to have one with a solid running surface like a carolina storm bucket wheel or a comfort type wheel as well.

Also bowls are recommended over drinking bottles because hedgehogs gulp down large quantities of water at a time to satisfy thirst. More importantly they've been known to get their tongues stuck in between the tube and ball of the bottle and require tongue amputation. 

Not to disappoint you, just ment to inform you. You're on the right track ☺


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> Buy some square chicken wire from home depot and cut a whole in the lid and attach. The CHE can sit on top of the wire. It worked really well for me.


agreed, good advice


----------

